

Party like it's 1234567890 - delano
http://www.1234567890day.com/

======
Xichekolas
We actually celebrated when it rolled over to a billion. Was a heck of a
party.

Sadly I doubt I'll be around in 2286 when we get another digit, but I can look
forward to turning a billion on March 13, 2015.

------
browngeek
<http://coolepochcountdown.com/>

~~~
delano
I love the look but it doesn't help me get beer!

~~~
delano
I take it back, the music and explosions were fine!

------
timtrueman
Here's how it's done folks: <http://flickr.com/photos/ttrueman/3277754052/>

------
parenthesis
In 2015 we can celebrate 01010101010101010101010101010101 day.

(Bonus karma if you can calculate the exact day and time.)

~~~
Xichekolas
Fri, 15 May 2015 02:09:25 GMT

------
ashleyw

        ruby -e "loop{tn=Time.now.to_i;puts\"#{tn} (T-minus #{1234567890-tn})\";sleep(1)}"
    

I nearly forgot, and literally finished writing that ~10 seconds before
1234567890!

------
whughes
Yay! It has happened!

